# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  أماكن لا تستحق الزيارة

## الوسادة

*



1
Great Pacific Garbage Patch- المحيط الهادئ
مكان مغطى بالقمامة والمخلفات من خط طول 135 إلى 155 غرباً ودائرة عرض 42 شمالاً، وهي مساحة تزيد عن مساحة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، حيث تعج بالبقايا البلاستيكية والمواد الكيميائية مما يجعلها منطقة غير صحية، وأغلب هذه القمامة تمتد داخل المحيط.




2
Izu Islands- اليابان
مجموعة من الجزر الصغيرة التي تمتد جنوبي وغربي شبه جزيرة إيزو اليابانية، وهي تنقسم إلى مدينتين و6 قرى داخل العاصمة طوكيو ويطلق على المدينة الأكبر أوشيما، ولها طبيعة بركانية ولهذا كل حين وآخر تمتلئ برائحة كريهة بسبب الكبريت مما تسبب في نقل جميع سكان المدينة وإخلائها تماماً من 1953 حتى 2000. وفي عام 2005 عاد إليها السكان مرة أخرى ولكن عليهم الآن أن يرتدون أقنعة الحماية من الغازات في حالة ارتفاع نسبة الغازات في المنطقة فجأة.




3
The Door to Hell- تركمانستان
تقع هذه المنطقة في قرية صغيرة تدعى ديرويز في تركمانستان، ويطلق عليها الآن "أبواب الجحيم" بعد أن عثر عمال التنقيب عام 1971 على كهف كبير يحتوي على كمية كبير من الغاز الطبيعي وانهارت الأرض أسفل الكهف فأدت إلى خلق حفرة كبيرة دائرية الشكل بقطر 50- 100 متر مما تسبب لتسرب الغاز، وخوفاً من أن يتسبب هذا الغاز في إيذاء السكان بالمنطقة القريبة، قرر العلماء أن يقوموا بإشعال الغاز لحرقة، ومنذ ذلك الحين لا تزال الحفرة مشتعلة.




4
Alnwick Poison Gardens- إنكلترا
حديقة أنشأت في بداية عام 1500 كانت مخصصة بأكملها لزراعة النباتات السامة والقاتلة. وتتباين أنواع النباتات المزروعة هناك بين نباتات التبغ والكوكايين والحشيش وحشيشة ست الحسن السامة وغيرها من النباتات القاتلة.




5
Asbestos Mine- كندا
الأسبيتوس هو عبارة عن 6 أملاح مشتقة من السليكات والتي تشتهر بقدرتها على مقاومة الحرائق وتمتلك قدرة جيدة في امتصاص الصوت، ولكن من المعروف أن التعرض لهذه المواد طويلاً يتسبب في الإصابة بالسرطان والعديد من الأمراض الخطيرة. ومن شدة الخطر، منع الاتحاد الأوروبي جميع أنشطة التنقيب في المنطقة كما منع استخدام الأسبيتوس في أوروبا. ولكن في كندا يوجد منجم مفتوح للأسبتوس يقوم فيه العمال بالتنقيب عن المادة ولكن حفاظاً على سلامتهم عليهم أن يرتدوا ملابس وأقنعة تنفس للحماية، ولكنها تترك مخلفات كثيرة من المادة السامة، مما دفع أهالي المناطق القريبة منها للتظاهر والاعتراض على قيام العمال بالتنقيب عن المادة السامة وترك مخلفات منها قد تهدد حياتهم.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع جميل جداً 
بالفعل هي مناطق خطرة لكن فيها غرابه و فضول ونوع من الجذب 
بس اذا بنلاحظ المسبب الأكبر لهالمناطق هي الإنسان للأسف كان هو المسبب الأساسي بتصرفاته 
مشكورة " الوسادة "


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مع انهآ كلها حشيش بـ حشيش بس بيني وبينكـ منظرهآ حلو ،،

يسلمو  :4022039350:

----------


## فيروز

والله أماكن بـتخلي الواحد نفسه يروج مش ما يروح

----------


## الوسادة

*
فعلا دموع كل هذا الإنسان سببه 

و الله يا صديقة نفس نفيكيري لما شفتها صرت أحكي معئول هادي لا تستحق الزيارة بس لما شفت اللي مكتوب تحتيها غيرت رأيي

فعلا فيروز أنا صار عندي فضول أشوفها*

----------


## (dodo)

والله هالمكان حلو ياريت لو اكون واقفة بدالهم بس اكيد لمدة ثواني وبهرب ههههههه
يسلمو  :Smile:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

مفارقات عجيبة .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

موضوع كثير حلو 
يسلمو

----------


## brushzone

سبحان الله الارض مليئة بالمناظر الغريبة

----------


## M7MD

lموضوع اعجبني جدا 

حقا مشاركة رائعة

----------

